# Xtar PB2



## X-Calibre786 (27/7/19)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for the Xtar pb2 charger/power bank unit. Hoping someone local has it in stock.


----------



## StompieZA (29/7/19)

BLCK Vapour @Richio has them for sale but see they are sold out...

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/charger/products/xtar-pb2-18650-battery-charger-power-bank


----------



## X-Calibre786 (29/7/19)

Got this from takealot. Seems like I got the last one, because now the listing disappeared from their site.

My current powerbank with a built-in battery is giving up, battery not lasting anymore. I also always forgot to keep it charged, so it was always dead when I needed it.

I always have a set of 18650's ready to go, so I figured this would be a better solution. Stick in the batteries and I have a powerbank fully charged and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (30/7/19)

Hi @X-Calibre786 

We should get more of these by end of the week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/7/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @X-Calibre786
> 
> We should get more of these by end of the week.


Please let us know as I would like to get one before they sell out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/19)

Here you are guys @X-Calibre786 @Christos it’s on special for R200
https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r...ar-PB2-18650-Battery-Charger-Power-Bank-Black

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/8/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Here you are guys @X-Calibre786 @Christos it’s on special for R200
> https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r...ar-PB2-18650-Battery-Charger-Power-Bank-Black


Blck vapour restocked. Just ordered it now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (5/8/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @X-Calibre786
> 
> We should get more of these by end of the week.


Thanks @Richio 
Ordered and received very quickly. I'm always stunned at the efficiency of your service. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

